# Windows Vista Beta 2 Available



## 1Strive (May 31, 2006)

Vista Beta 2 started 24May06. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/

The ExperienceThe FeaturesThe CommunityGet Ready Information For
BusinessesDevelopersIT ProfessionalsMedia RelationsPartners Windows Vista Beta 2 is now available for IT professionals and developers with MSDN and TechNet subscriptions *"and anyone using a bit torrent client.*" 
In the coming weeks, Microsoft will start the Windows Vista Customer Preview Program (CPP) for developers and IT professionals who are not members of the subscription services.

The Windows Vista CPP will also be available to technology enthusiasts that want to install and test a copy of Windows Vista Beta 2. You can get a head start on your Windows Vista CPP preparation by visiting the Get Ready section of this site and downloading the Windows Vista Product Guide (60 MB Word doc). * <--- Yeah right!* :shadedshu 

thepiratebay.org/search.php?q=vista+beta+2           ThePirateBay.org is Down due to Police Investigaion!


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 31, 2006)

No one is seeding the 64 bit version 

I dont have a spare partition to install this on, any ideas on how to make a new partition without formatting?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 31, 2006)

Get Norton Ghost and resize your partition. I stand by what I said earlier, we simply are not ready for windows Vista right now. Lol bittorent client...you think shareaza will work to?  (Just kidding, of course).


----------



## Alec§taar (May 31, 2006)

*If Any Of You Guys Give This A Go?*

See subject line!

Then, drop us ALL a line here back with your feedback please...

(Just your impressions/thoughts/feelings on how VISTA @ this stage, appears to work to & for you - mainly because the folks at this forums board mostly have VERY powerful & near "state-of-the-art" PC's, if not absolutely current stuff)



* I am SURE that I will not be the only one interested in hearing a bit about it, from someone on a forums first hand!

APK

P.S.=> Photo Galleries link to its install & config steps is here:

http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/longhorn_server_beta2_gallery_01.asp

apk


----------



## rh535 (May 31, 2006)

Since the pirate bay is shut down. Where else is a good place to download vista beta 2?


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 31, 2006)

rh535 said:
			
		

> Since the pirate bay is shut down. Where else is a good place to download vista beta 2?


torrentspy.com and mininova.org are pretty good torrent trackers.


----------



## 1Strive (May 31, 2006)

http://isohunt.com/torrents.php?ihq=vista+5384.4&amp;ext=&amp;op=and

Be sure to download the correct torrent for 64 or 32 bit, depending on what you need.

*Windows Vista Beta 2 English DVD
15 Day Trial*

Microsoft is making this available to the public in 14 days.
At that time you can get a real CD Key from Microsoft for Free.
That should allow you to activate this version and continue "Beta Testing for Microsoft".

or you can try this key...
PVYFQ-2JTBV-9KXQ2-FQHDY-MTBVH


----------



## 1Strive (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2006)

cool thnx thnx hope w1zz doesnt get mad at this thread its 

A: just beta we could send errors to them
B: its just beta
C: its for download and free of charge for developers so if they dont have to pay for it and it isnt officially out yet i shouldnt have to.


----------



## 1Strive (May 31, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> cool thnx thnx hope w1zz doesnt get mad at this thread its
> 
> A: just beta we could send errors to them
> B: its just beta
> C: its for download and free of charge for developers so if they dont have to pay for it and it isnt officially out yet i shouldnt have to.



Why would Wizzard be mad?


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 31, 2006)

I had downloaded the 32 bit version, but now I will wait for the 64 bit


----------



## 1Strive (May 31, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I had downloaded the 32 bit version, but now I will wait for the 64 bit



By wait do you mean full retail release? Or do you mean wait while it downloads?


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 31, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> By wait do you mean full retail release? Or do you mean wait while it downloads?


Wait for the 64 bit to burn it to dvd. I need to go get some as it appears I am out of blanks.


----------



## drade (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone using it? How is it? Details?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 2, 2006)

Download for 64 bit version is done  

I now need to create a new partition my my rig, any risk to the data on it?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 2, 2006)

*Visual Tour: 20 Things You Won't Like About Windows Vista*

Check it out:

*Visual Tour: 20 Things You Won't Like About Windows Vista*

http://www.computerworld.com/action...ewArticleBasic&articleId=9000829&pageNumber=1

APK

P.S.=> Will wonders NEVER cease? apk


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 2, 2006)

New problem: No dvd-r to burn it to. Think I could mount it with alcohol under windows and install it to the other partition without screwing up my current windows install?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 2, 2006)

*Cool new VISTA security feature*

Check it:

*Microsoft Finds (Random) Way to Secure Vista*

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1969529,00.asp?kc=ewnws053106dtx1k0000599

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 2, 2006)

*Tom's Hardware Page 500 hour test of VISTA*

Check it:

*500 Hour Test of Tomorrow's Windows "Vista"*

http://tomshardware.co.uk/2006/05/31/windows_vista_uk/



(This one's a LONG one, but a very decent analysis and quite detailed + enlightening)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 2, 2006)

*I like this about VISTA's Aero Display*








* That is SO damn cool... the display stays "live" as you ALT+TAB thru the active window list & that "tilt" tiled look is A-OK imo too!

(I like things like that! Some folks call them "mere bells & whistles", but they ARE what you see & use immediately + daily, so they DO matter!)

APK

P.S.=> The really neat things are "under the covers" for security & operation though, & there IS plenty of that going on in the next round of Windows too... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 2, 2006)

*New game in VISTA, an "ancient favorite/classic"*

Ah, Microsoft's included my FAVORITE game this round too:








* That is another "+" imo... the greatest game ever created imo!

APK


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 2, 2006)

Just created on a new partition on my second rig:
Sempron 64 3100+ at 2.25 GHz
512 Mb PC3200
9800 Pro
80 gb hard drive

Pretty average PC, if Vista runs well I will be surprised.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

Well finally was ready to install Vista and found it it needs at least 15 gb partition with all of it free to install on  

Resizing partition to 20 gb now...

Wow I hope the OS doesnt occupy 15 gb of the space


----------



## rh535 (Jun 3, 2006)

I finished downloading but I when i try to use nero burning rom. It says the files are too big to burn in ISO. What should i do?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

rh535 said:
			
		

> I finished downloading but I when i try to use nero burning rom. It says the files are too big to burn in ISO. What should i do?


Use startsmart, put it in dvd mode and go to data backup and recovery and select burn a disc image.


Vista is starting to piss me off, it refuses to run 1152x864 at anything other than 60 Hz. It simply will not set it, instead restricting itself to what it sees fit instead of just allowing the user to set it.
Not to mention is so bloated just running internet explorer causes my hard drive to constantly load and the browser to lag. There is still a LOT of work to be done on Vista.


----------



## rh535 (Jun 3, 2006)

Is it just data, because i don't see data backup.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

After messing around with the 64 bit version, I must say it is not worth the hassle. Just use the 32 bit version because a lot of the apps that come with Vista are 32 bit anyways, and it makes it a lot easier to find drivers. Although Vista did detect all of my hardware, including motherboarc chipset drivers (Nforce 250  )


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

WMP11 is very nice, it lets you sync media from a mp3 player to the computer


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 3, 2006)

My first impression is posted here...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=101766#post101766

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

WMP11 plays dvds at 480p widescreen by default   (Was never able to before)


----------



## rh535 (Jun 3, 2006)

Okay i do not have copy and backup but i guess it is just using Nero Express. From there what do i do?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> WMP11 is very nice, it lets you sync media from a mp3 player to the computer



lol and you said it would prob suck.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

I have XP Media Center Edition 2005. How can I make a new partition for Vista so I can have both?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 3, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Vista is starting to piss me off, it refuses to run 1152x864 at anything other than 60 Hz. It simply will not set it, instead restricting itself to what it sees fit instead of just allowing the user to set it.
> Not to mention is so bloated just running internet explorer causes my hard drive to constantly load and the browser to lag. There is still a LOT of work to be done on Vista.



I wrote this in the other thread 1Strive started regarding how he has VISTA in place & running now, & noted your complaints there as well.

This MAY help, hopefully:

If there is a "DxDiag.exe" tool in VISTA? Try use its HELP-Override function, because "AERO" display is DirectX driven, you may be able to push it farther that way, because that override function allows you to "up" the default refresh rate of DirectX...



* Also, please DO note that other post I put up for you... you stated it was running "dog slow" etc./et all, & I was wondering if you set your display props for "FULL HARDWARE ACCELERATION"...

I.E.-> Display Properties (right-click on desktop, or use control panel display item)/Setttings/Advanced button/Troubleshoot tab

APK


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

Can you answer my question^^? On top of your post...


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Can you answer my question^^? On top of your post...



I'll try I suppose, hope it helps!

Well, you can either do 1 of 2 things imo:

1.) Start out fresh, reinstalling new XP + VISTA installations (installing the older model Windows OS first, this is "THE" rule-of-thumb to follow typically).

OR

2.) Get ahold of a partitioning tool (non-destructive type), like Partition Magic 8.05 for XP (will NOT work on Windows Server 2003 mind you, which bugged me to NO end) which works WITHIN Windows itself... or, one like partlogic, which iirc, boots you up from a disk image (cd iso iirc) & allows partitioning while OUTSIDE of Windows during system bootup from removable media.

APK


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

How big should my partition be? I have a 250GB Seagate Barracuda HD, and I have 169GB left.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> How big should my partition be? I have a 250GB Seagate Barracuda HD, and I have 169GB left.



That... only YOU can answer.

I know that VISTA, by itself, takes up 15gb, so I would @ least DOUBLE that (personally speaking)... 

(It really depends on how much you want to experiment with it, & for how long imo.)

* You have nearly 170gb left (TONS imo), so I suppose personally, I would cut that in 1/2 & start messing around!

APK


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

Would Far Cry 64-bit patch work on Vista with my Intel Pentium D 820 w/ EMT64?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Would Far Cry 64-bit patch work on Vista with my Intel Pentium D 820 w/ EMT64?



That I have NO idea on: I am not a "FarCry" player, but it DOES look like a neat game & gets some pretty "raving reviews" from folks I know that play games that I like too.

Sorry, you have me @ a loss on that one, as to specific answers/experience.



* BUT, you can "experiment" & find out for yourself I suppose... provided you will be running the 64-bit version of Windows, & provided you have a 64-bit memory address capable CPU (ala Intel Itanium &/or AMD Athlon64/Athlon64 x2 etc.) & it appears you do, in your CPU!

APK


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 4, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> 2.) Get ahold of a partitioning tool (non-destructive type), like Partition Magic 8.05 for XP (will NOT work on Windows Server 2003 mind you, which bugged me to NO end) which works WITHIN Windows itself... or, one like partlogic, which iirc, boots you up from a disk image (cd iso iirc) & allows partitioning while OUTSIDE of Windows during system bootup from removable media.
> 
> APK



K, so mount the image in windows with Daemon tools and boot to it?  How can I do that?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 4, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> K, so mount the image in windows with Daemon tools and boot to it?  How can I do that?



I'm not sure I understand your question... but, here goes, in an attempt to answer:

PQMagic is easy enough to use (provided you use an OS that it runs with properly, which is why I noted Windows Server 2003 not working w/ it, @ least the "stock/non-enterprise" model of it).

You load it into your current OS, & run it (it will non-destructively resize your existing partition to a size of your choice for the most part, which can open up space for a new partition to install a new OS onto - provided you actually NEED to do this, that is).

I say the last part, because typically, Microsoft OS' detect one another automatically, & the boot menu (boot.ini) adds any NEW OS' installed (@ least MS OS that is).

PartLogic, the 2nd tool I suggested, is not one I have used before, but have seen it online as a FREE download & that you have to check out yourself (I only suggested it because of its intended use as I understood it).

APK

P.S.=> I hope I am not "preaching-to-the-choir" here on this one, because there is always that "danger" & I hate doing that, or having it done to me online in forums (but, I don't know you guys or your skills levels here all that well yet, so I have to do it)... apk


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 4, 2006)

I own PQMagic, I have a partion...  But I want to know for the install, is it possible to install without a disk, just from the ISO?  How?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 4, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> I own PQMagic, I have a partion...  But I want to know for the install, is it possible to install without a disk, just from the ISO?  How?



Ah, ok - hence, why you listed/noted "Daemon Tools" (a cd emulator of somekind, right?)...

Hate to disappoint, but I have never had need to use those.



* Guess I'm not the man to answer your question on that account/note then... 

Generally, I won't talk where I am not @ least FAIRLY sure of something (@ least in theory), or have used a particular tool/technique myself, hands-on.

APK

P.S.=> Tools I have used though, or know what they are used for @ least, I will comment on. Me? I am more of a "std. practice" tools kind of guy, & tend to stick to what I know works etc. apk


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 4, 2006)

I respect you not BSing, Thx.  Will figure it out somehow.  Could I install on multi cds?


----------



## rh535 (Jun 4, 2006)

How do you get the Aero Display up?


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 5, 2006)

rh535 said:
			
		

> How do you get the Aero Display up?



Wrong Thread. Post Here...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=12733&page=4

Right Click Desktop, Properties.

Control Pannel.:shadedshu


----------



## newmodder (Jun 5, 2006)

*oh crap*

i went to partition my hardrive to make room for vista, partition went fine but when i went to reboot ....nothing...it posted fine and went to the xp logo screen, and thats as far as it went.tried a windows repair(nothing)...so gave up and formatted.


----------



## newmodder (Jun 6, 2006)

*well im back*



			
				newmodder said:
			
		

> i went to partition my hardrive to make room for vista, partition went fine but when i went to reboot ....nothing...it posted fine and went to the xp logo screen, and thats as far as it went.tried a windows repair(nothing)...so gave up and formatted.



well i got all formatted and reinstalledthe suprizing thing is i didnt have to call microsoft this time to get a new product code,unlike the last 3 times..woo-hooo


----------

